
modern games on a CRT monitor – results are phenomenal - fbn79
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2019-modern-games-look-beautiful-on-crt-monitors
======
Zenst
In many aspects you can't beat CRT image quality, though getting close enough.
Also many other aspects, like latency, tearing, scaling....work in the CRT's
favour.

However, big, heavy and less easier on the eye over time as well as
electricity usage all weighed down it's demise. Though like many, I still have
a few CRT's for the odd moments and photo's just look a whole other level on
them. But for many tasks - panel screens are more than good enough.

Equally, I recently heard that good CRT monitors are going up in price second
hand and kinda like the old IBM model M keyboards - may well overtake their
initial sales price. A quick look on ebay and for my monitor - it's now worth
more now than when I brought it - tech like that is rare.

------
sprash
With the introduction of backlight strobing the last advantage of CRTs over
LCDs that remains is the support of arbitrary resolutions.

